# Jumping up



## garrob (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking for some advice to stop my 7 month old from jumping up, especially when we come home or when guests arrive. When guests arrive she just goes mental and runs around like a mad thing. She is a wonderful dog in all other ways but the jumping up is becoming troublesome.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated, I did read somewhere about a can of air you can press that emits a high noise! has anyone used and had success with it?. Thanks in advance. Gary


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Pet corrector is the air spray - you can get it from Pets At Home. 
My Kiki is scared stiff of it. I got it to see whether it would stop her barking at the TV if there are any animals or disreputable people on. It worked, sort of. Kiki just leaves the room if she sees me with it. Dot on the other hand just thinks it is funny and bounces at me with a 'do that again' woof.
I think it shouldn't be the first thing you try as it is a rather negative training method.
Work on your sit and stay commands. When you come in ignore her until you have put your coat away and put the kettle on. Don't talk to her, if she jumps turn your back on her. When you are ready ask her to sit and then crouch down to her level and give a gentle by big fuss. She loves you. If she lunges at your face standup and turn away, say nothing just keep your back to her. Once she has calmed down try again, "sit, stay' greet.
When you have visitors put her in the kitchen behind a baby gate while they come in. Once they are in put her on the lead, bring her in but keep her close to you. Give visitors a few treats to drop on the floor a foot or so away from them. In time she will learn to stand at a distance in anticipation of the treat.
Try always to be calm and quiet in your commands and control.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Good advice from Marzi. Mine are pretty bad at jumping up too probably because I haven't been strict enough with them. I haven't the heart to use the corrector spray, they are so happy to see me when I come home. Dogs learn best when they are rewarded for good behaviour so good luck!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I tried teaching 'off' and clicker training - which both got Tilly to get down, but didnt stop jumping up in the first place.

Pet corrector spray has worked a treat! £8 from pets at home or cheaper on amazon. I would definitely recommend it. Tilly had stopped jumping up within 2 weeks x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I still haven't bought some. I wanted to get some to try and stop her from barking


----------

